# Rainwater Collection Being Criminalized in U.S. To Solidify Total Government Dependen



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Rainwater Collection Being Criminalized in U.S. To Solidify Total Government Dependence
NaturalNews Network 
NaturalNews.com 
May 13th, 2015

By Daniel Barker

You might be aware that it is illegal to collect rainwater on your own property in some states, but did you know that doing so could actually land you in jail? That is exactly what is happening to Gary Harrington of Eagle Point, Oregon. He is now facing a 30-day jail sentence and fines of more than $1,500.

His crime? Harrington has been collecting rainwater in three reservoirs on his property, and the government doesn't like it. In Oregon, all water is considered property of the state whether it flows from the tap or falls from the sky.

Collecting, storing and using rainwater is permitted if you obtain a permit from the state, but Harrington's permits were revoked. The reasons why are not clear.

Rainwater Collection Being Criminalized in U.S. To Solidify Total Government Dependence | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The arsewipes who made these laws show be allowed to die of dehydration, as those whom enforce them.

I've got a 1500-gal system for my garden, and I should double that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oregon is just another one of the socialist/collectivist states.
Must have something to do with their proximity to the Peoples Republic Of Kalifornia.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

First comment: snopes.com: Man Gets Prison Sentence for Collecting Rainwater on His Own Property


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> First comment: snopes.com: Man Gets Prison Sentence for Collecting Rainwater on His Own Property


This article didn't say he was jailed, but rather he could face jail time given the circumstances.
And Screw Snopes two Meshugana's yenta's that claim to be the final judge. There are better sources than these Liberal slanted opinions imho


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Laws and Regulation, more laws more regulation. The media cries that government is not doing enough, the people respond and cry the government needs to do more, the government passes laws and enacts regulation. 

Out of control socialists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The rain that falls on your own land should be yours. And I'm not talking coorporations either. What falls on Gooberment land is the people's too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree MadTrapper;

I'd like to add that there should be no such thing as "government land".


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Agree MadTrapper;
> 
> I'd like to add that there should be no such thing as "government land".


Corporations/agribusiness are way out of control too, as are their puppets in DC and state capitals.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> This article didn't say he was jailed, but rather he could face jail time given the circumstances.
> And Screw Snopes two Meshugana's yenta's that claim to be the final judge. There are better sources than these Liberal slanted opinions imho


Fair enough, prove your case.
Find the law that could send him to jail for it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So someone thinks the "gov" wants to criminalize collecting rain water?

Then why is "gov" giving $75.00 rebates to people who collect rain water in barrels?
OC Water Smart Rebate Program

Sorry OP this makes no sense.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Second paragraph first sentence, it says he has 3 reservoirs on his property. There's something else going on there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In Seattle you are taxed for collecting rain water - because it "affects the water table", Really? In a city that gets over 45 inches of rain annually? They charge for water run-off on the water bills and you pay for that based on the square feet you own.

Once the radio transmissions are in the air they are public but water in the air belongs to the state? Surface water on my property that begins and ends on my property is mine. If it flows off my property then its ownership is divided among the property owners whose land it crosses. Only if it enters a bounded watershed is it publicly owned water. The state owns nothing! They simply have the responsibility to hold it, in trust, for the people.

Let me just repeat that to emphasize it: The state (federal or state governments) own *NOTHING!!* They (the states and federal government) simply have the *RESPONSIBILITY* to hold it in trust *FOR The PEOPLE* (us and future generations).


----------

